# Eating For Money



## Ina (Aug 17, 2014)

​Would you be willing to eat a bowl of fried crickets for $40,000? :hide:


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 17, 2014)

No thanks...


----------



## Falcon (Aug 17, 2014)

Nope.  Not nearly enough.  Try a couple of million $$  and then I might consider doing it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 17, 2014)

I sure would. Are you paying.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 17, 2014)

On 2nd thought, these things aren't so bad.

 They serve them in the cantinas in Mexico, just as in the USA  like peanuts and pretzels.

  Anything salty....to make you buy more drinks.


----------



## Ina (Aug 17, 2014)

And I've heard they are high in protein. :dunno:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2014)

I'd have to see how big the bowl was, but I'd consider it, especially if they're fried, that can't be too bad. 

http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2013/05/14/eat-insects-save-the-world-says-the-u-n/?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## Michael. (Aug 18, 2014)

.

In several countries you can order a large plate of assorted insects and larva.

Apparently in the course of an average lifetime you will, while sleeping, eat 70 assorted insects and 10 spiders.



.


----------



## Ina (Aug 18, 2014)

I have trouble putting eye drops in my eyes, much less bugs in my mouth, unless they are mud bugs.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2014)

Speaking of bugs. I had a tasty something fly into my mouth this AM while riding my bike and I didn't get paid for it either.


----------

